# HomeBrew Rod Rack



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

I finally finished my home built surf rack. Definitely can't hold a candle to Shooter's but it will have to do until I can buy one of his!

For materials I started with this Aluminum Cargo Carrier from HarborFreight Tools at the suggestion of Hannibal.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=92655

Then I went to Home Depot and bought 2- 10' sticks of 1-1/2" Gray PVC Conduit. I used this because it supposedly has a UV protectant in it which I figured would do well in a sunny beach environment. The white caps are 1-1/2x2 Couplings that I cut out a groove to hold the reel stems with a Dremel. I used all stainless steel hardware (flathead bolts, washers, nyloc nuts). 

I am pleased with the results as I have never done anything like this before. I thouroughly enjoyed the process although I became very frusterated several times. I can't wait to take it on its maiden voyage to Cape Lookout next week!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice Job, I use the exact same base rack w/ PVC rod holders. One word of caution, be very careful of long handled rods sticking out of the bottom of the tubes (particularly the ones farthest from the truck). It is very easy to go thru a dip on the beach that will make the handle dig into the sand, and I have seen several handles broken like that. A really simple fix is to run a 1/4-20 screw across the bottom of each tube so that the rods can't stick out.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was thinking about building the same type of set up. What size cooler can you put on the rack?

Rich


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Notso- Thanks for the tip. I actually read that before I began so I cut the pvc @ 20" and the cap adds 1". The most any of my rods hang out is my heaver and that only extends below the bottom by maybe an inch.

RGKing- I know it will hold one of those big Coleman Marine 150's which is 43.2 x 19 x 19 inches, with a few inches to spare.

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-150-Quart-Cooler-Marine-Handles/dp/B000G36KBO


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Turned out nice. Glad I could help. I like the idea of the longer PVC - hindsight being 20/20, I should I've done the same thing. I am planning on replacing a couple of mine in preperation of my upcoming trip because I've already experienced the rod into sand issue. Luckilly, it was the PVC holder that was the weak link and not the rod butt. Thankfully I checked my rods imemdiately after hitting the beach dip because two had fallen off into the sand (cheapos).


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, as a note of caution - add some relfective tape to the back or some more reflective "lights" (usually attach with double sided tape). You will also need to somehow rig your rack so you can easily add/remove a license plate. I got nailed by the "stateys" already for this because my rear plate was blocked by the cooler. 

I took off my front plate (still a no no - but the less of two evils IMO) since I had a front plate cover anyhow - and wire tied it to the back of my rack. Can be a pain but certainly better then the $50 no plate fine and any other "issues" the officer might find.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> I was thinking about building the same type of set up. What size cooler can you put on the rack?
> 
> Rich


I carry 2 on mine one is the large size "cube" (food & drinks) and the other is a 34 Qt roll around Colman (Bait). That leaves me enough room for a 2 gallon garden sprayer in between them, and a few 2" pvc sand spikes behind them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Good job, looks store bought..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Congrat's -- Really nice craftmanship there*

Looks really good.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

I like

I used a 2 inch drum sander on a drill to make the cuts for the reels.

Damifinow fish


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

*Thanks,*

Thanks guys for the nice comments. I never attempted anything like this before and I am real proud of it! I really enjoyed fabricating this thing, makes me want to ditch my office job and fabricate for a living! (of course I still have a lot to learn). I really would like to get into welding.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Good deal.

Here's something I have tried.


On your tubes bent at forty-five degrees, try placing another tube behind it at about eighty degrees. I have a couple of forty -fives on mine but Ive found that for baiting hooks, and clicking from the rack (lazy fishing) having them lean forwar to about eighty degrees is a ton more helpful. Plus, if you use them for baiting your hook, you can turn and bait, instead of turn, walk away, then bait. Just an idea.


----------

